# Halloween Costume



## Chiwah (Sep 1, 2012)

I was wondering if many of you dress your little chi's in a costume for Halloween and what costume you have planned for this year. Here is a pic of my little guy wearing this clown suit I sewed for him.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Hahha that's so funny and cute he doesn't look that impressed!! 

Ninja doesn't wear clothes so last year I got him a neck tie thing with a bat on it and baby a matching bat costume


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

They all look cute!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL! Both pictures made me crack up! That clown suit is just hysterical and Baby's face in the second picture is hilarious! It would be funny to dress Gemma, but I'm pretty sure she'd hate me for it.


----------



## Chiwah (Sep 1, 2012)

Gemma would look very sweet wearing a fairy dress and wings.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I actually am having a costume made for Kerri- she is named after a video game character and I am paying quite a bit to get something quality made but it will not be done until after Halloween. At least I will have something ready for next year though! With all that effort being put in I was thinking I would just get her a Halloween collar and leash this year but I haven't found anything I really like (send suggestions please!). We are going to two dog friendly Halloween events so I want to do something.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't think that there's anything funnier in the world than a dressed up dog. Odie has three costumes this year.  She's going as a bat, a ladybug and a skeleton.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Chiwah said:


> Gemma would look very sweet wearing a fairy dress and wings.


Aww, that is a sweet idea. She totally would. That or a princess!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Caitlin, I beg of you to dress Gemma up as a fairy or princess- she would be so pretty 

I don't know if Toby will be dressing up, it depends on what I decide to do for Halloween. I've never dressed up my dogs for anything other than Christmas before, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Lyra went as a fawn last Halloween:










This Halloween, I found a Little Red Riding Hood outfit. Wren will go as the Big Bad Wolf, of course.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Smith said:


> Lyra went as a fawn last Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a fabulous idea!!! Lol. I absolutely love that. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

That fawn idea is so cute. I just saw some type of paint you can use on dogs in the store this weekend. There was a pink and green spotted dog on the package. Not very attractive. The fawn idea is so cute though? Was the paint easy to get off?


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Jayda said:


> That fawn idea is so cute. I just saw some type of paint you can use on dogs in the store this weekend. There was a pink and green spotted dog on the package. Not very attractive. The fawn idea is so cute though? Was the paint easy to get off?


I actually just used child-safe poster paint from the craft store. It comes right off with water and is non-toxic.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Their all so cute. If we go Trick or treating its according to the weather Daisy will be a fairy. I love the fawn idea.


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Zero's going as a Bumble Bee (though we do also have some Bat wings for him as well...) 

LOVE the pics that have been posted!!! Too funny!!!


----------



## ladycakes (Sep 13, 2012)

OMG I love the pics! The fawn is brilliant! We always say Frida looks like a little deer.

We bought Frida a skeleton costume, but she is a funny shaped girl and it didn't work (pretty much anything with legs or a collar won't), so I returned it and picked up a shark fin! It attaches under her chest and around her neck. I'm thinking about smearing a little beet juice around her mouth for a scary effect, lol.


----------



## Vereyna (May 1, 2012)

how cute! I'll probably try to dress Maya but she is pretty indifferent to the idea


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Awww such cute pups! Clever costumes everyone, love them!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx is going to be a sock monkey (hopefully it fits.) We ordered the costume yesterday so hopefully it gets here before our Halloween party Saturday. 

I wanted to buy a little dog suit and let Jaxx go as a different type of dog but I was told that is a silly idea to dress a dog as a dog. I thought it would have been a cute idea though. 

There are some precious costume pictures here! They are all adorable!


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHH Sock Monkey! I LOVE sock monkeys!!! Definitely post pics!! (And, I think a dog dressed as a dog is hilariously cute!)


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Smith said:


> Lyra went as a fawn last Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wanted to say I was looking through this thread and thought this was the BEST idea ever. I went out and bought paint and am dressing Copley up for a charity event tomorrow- I will let you all know how well my fawn spot painting skills are tomorrow night!


----------



## Vereyna (May 1, 2012)

I put fairy wings on Maya at the store to see how she'd look in them :angel1:









And I ended up buying her a "Beauty school dropout" hot pink tutu. 









Sorry about pic quality

The fawn idea is fricken hilarious and adorable i LOVE IT!!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

doginthedesert said:


> I just wanted to say I was looking through this thread and thought this was the BEST idea ever. I went out and bought paint and am dressing Copley up for a charity event tomorrow- I will let you all know how well my fawn spot painting skills are tomorrow night!


Awesome! I can't wait to see how it turns out. Copley will make a great fawn!!


----------

